# Ferragamo Eco Shopper



## alisonanna

I finally got around to taking a picture of this bag.
It's lovely. It's not a dark black, but almost a charcoal.


----------



## L4F4

I love Ferragamo. I love this style and the color is perfect for anything. Congratulations!


----------



## butterfly36029

ohh alisonanna....I like your bag, thanks for sharing!


----------



## jburgh

Pretty! You did good, alisonanna.


----------



## chiaosy

I like this bag! the leather looks so smooth! and the color is also nice, i see a bit blue on it.


----------



## parijang

What is the pattern in the central part? Is it a zipper?


----------

